# white fox!



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay guys in britton mi 5miles from my house there has been numerous sightings of a white fox and i had my own last night with a buddy.i was driving down by the school and it was walking right down the sidewalk. I got right up next to it before it took off running. Has anyone ever heard of this? My trailcams will be there all next week.im not stupid i didnt believe it at first but i saw it with my own eyes and 5 other residents told me about it before this.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

i believe there are pet varieties of fox that are white, perhaps it was one of those that got loose or was released?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Albino?

Would like to find one of those waiting for me in November!


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

I've heard about this animal too. It must be a pretty strong jumper. Some friends from my church spotted the creature in their backyard a week or so ago, and they said that the only way for it to have gotten in would have been to jump over their fence. (I think they said the jump would have had to have been about 8 feet high, though I'm likely remembering that wrong.)


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys already got a pic on my trail cam of it last night. I put on fox urine he came in an hour later i uploaded it onto my profile album. Its a white fox forsure.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

forget the white fox ( although hes way cool) did you get one of the big bucks yet

Dave


----------



## quazzy2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Can u post the pic would love to see it sounds really cool


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay guys i located the owner of this arctic fox after she walked up to me tpday and laid on her back..lol shes as tame as a house cat. I called around and yhe owner came and picked her up. Shes a 6 month old fpx and is fixed amd has all of her shots. she just gets out every once in awhile according to her owners


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

brownitsdown84 said:


> Okay guys i located the owner of this arctic fox after she walked up to me tpday and laid on her back..lol shes as tame as a house cat. I called around and yhe owner came and picked her up. Shes a 6 month old fpx and is fixed amd has all of her shots. she just gets out every once in awhile according to her owners


Whats my prize?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

I want a pet fox! When where and how can I accomplish that?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

blittle913 said:


> I want a pet fox! When where and how can I accomplish that?


I've posted this here once or twice, but it's a really interesting article about domestic foxes:

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2011/03/taming-wild-animals/ratliff-text


----------

